# Frage zur Rechtslage



## Anonymous (9 März 2002)

Hallo erstmal.

Seit kurzem hat sich auf meinem Computer ein Programm installiert welches sich ab und zu selbst startet und Internetwerbung zeigt. Es ist immer die gleiche Werbung eines Anbieters. Ich habe aber, da ich mich recht gut mit Computern auskenne, sicher niemals dieser "Installation" auf meinem Rechner zugestimmt. Ich nehme also an das es als Beigabe zu einem Freeware Programm installiert wurde. Leider gibt es keinerlei offensichtliche Möglichkeit das Programm zu deinstallieren. Wenn sich das Programm nun startet wird auch meine normale Internetverbindung aufgebaut.
Mich würde nun mal die Rechtslage interessieren. Darf sich so ein Programm ohne direkte Erlaubnis mittels ja/nein Frageoption auf meinem Computer installieren. Ich hab nämlich mittlerweile die Herstellerfirma ausfindig gemacht und würde denen mal was erzählen falls die das nicht dürften.
Hmm, ich glaube der Text ist wohl recht verwirrend. Ich bin leider im Rechtsbereich nicht so sehr bewandert. Also falls noch weitere Informationen benötigt werden bitte fragt mich.
Ansonsten danke für jede Hilfe.

Gruß Novus


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2002)

In Frage kommt hier sicher folgender Paragraph des StGB:


> *StGB § 303a Datenveränderung*
> (1) Wer rechtswidrig Daten (§ 202a Abs. 2) löscht, unterdrückt, unbrauchbar macht oder verändert, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


Ob es da einschlägige Urteile gibt, ist mir aber nicht bekannt. Eine Datenveränderung liegt aber sicher vor.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 März 2002)

na ich würde hier mal vorsichtig sein. Möglicherweise ist dies nur der Bestandteil eines werbefinanzierten Freewareprogramms, mit dessen Installation, die man ja wohl freiwillig macht, auch diese Werbeeinblendungen und/oder Internetaufrufe akzeptiert wurden (Nutzungs-/ Lizenzbedingungen). Also erstmal prüfen, was ist das für ein Programm und gab es solche Installationsbedingungen. Mir fällt da ähnliches ein. So z.B. Talknet adweb = werbefinanzierter I-Net Dialer mit subventionierten Gebühren.


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2002)

Die Frage war ja


> Darf sich so ein Programm ohne direkte Erlaubnis mittels ja/nein Frageoption auf meinem Computer installieren.


Und darauf bezog sich meine Antwort


----------

